# Bible study guide???



## Bob2010 (Aug 4, 2015)

Just returned from my 3rd year of mission work on Saint Lawrence Island.  Trip has grown from 2 of us to 13 from my church this year. What an amazing adventure God has put in front of us. This year we had children's programs everyday.  Mens and women's bible studies.  We helped the elders and prayed with them. We did repairs on 20 something homes. We helped in construction on the new church.  We went out of the church and reached a bunch of people.  It's hard to explain how God is moving there. Completely different today then it was on our first trip 3 years ago.  God is good! We have found there is a solid base of believers with faith in Christ.  There is a disconnect between those people and the local church.  Much damage was done in years past with the church.  The thing that keeps coming up with the people there is fellowship.  They miss the fellowship they shared with us in bible study. The answer is for them to start their own bible study. I'm thinking of getting them a simple  study guide that we can do with them here in Georgia.  Looking for the following. 
1. Easy to read 
2. Not too in depth.  Something basic people can do a section a week to review as a group weekly. 
3. Not like 50 questions week. Short sections.
4. Not an expensive study in case we have to buy them all.
5. Christian Bible based. We are Baptist not Mormons or Jehovah witnesses. 

What study do you suggest ? Thanks


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 4, 2015)

How about the SBC Sunday School Board?  Lots of Bible study stuff here:

http://www.lifeway.com/


----------



## Bob2010 (Aug 12, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> How about the SBC Sunday School Board?  Lots of Bible study stuff here:
> 
> http://www.lifeway.com/



I was at the store last week.  So many studies!


----------

